# Simulacro de sismo em Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal - fim de semana 21-23 novembro‏



## AnDré (20 Nov 2008 às 13:47)

> Simulacro decorre no fim-de-semana
> *Protecção Civil sob teste com "sismo" nos distritos de Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal
> *
> 
> ...



Fonte

Dependendo das vossas necessidades de deslocação, vejam a notícia publicada e os acessos em baixo dos cenários Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém e programem bem a vossa vidinha de regresso a casa ou para o fim de semana…

Este exercício tem início na sexta-feira ás 17h00 e termina apenas no Domingo… vai envolver milhares de agentes de protecção civil e muitas artérias destas cidades vão estar encerradas…

Vejam com atenção quais as condicionantes ao transito e superfícies comerciais a evacuar…
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/prociv4/Documents/Cenarios_LISBOA_Cidade_2.pdf 
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/prociv4/Documents/Apresentacao_CDOS_Santarem.pdf
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/prociv4/Documents/Cenarios_Setubal.pdf
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/prociv4/Documents/Cenarios_Lisboa_Distrito.pdf


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2008 às 18:58)

Entretanto o IM lançou também um comunicado sobre o assunto:



> *Simulacro de Sismo na AML*
> 
> Realiza-se nos próximos dias 21, 22 e 23 de Novembro de 2008 o exercício PROCIV2008, um exercício da responsabilidade da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil  em colaboração com todos os Agentes de Protecção Civil e demais entidades que integram o Plano Especial de Emergência de Risco Sísmico para a Área Metropolitana de Lisboa (PEERS-AML), com o objectivo principal de validar os pressupostos operacionais que integram o referido Plano.
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia, no âmbito das suas responsabilidades nacionais no domínio da vigilância sísmica, fará parte deste exercício, ficando com a responsabilidade de acompanhar a actividade sísmica e enviar informação apropriada para o Centro Nacional de Operações e Socorro da ANPC, detalhando os parâmetros sísmicos instrumentais e informando sobre impactos macrossísmicos estimados, não apenas para o sismo principal mas também para um conjunto de réplicas que irão decorrer. Neste exercício serão utilizados os vários canais de comunicação existentes entre o IM e a ANPC.


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

boas

sem duvida um simulacro em grande.

estive a ver todo exercício e a quantidade de entidades envolvidas, de pessoas e meios, Lisboa vai parar vai ser um espectáculo digno de registo.

estou neste momento a tratar de autorizações, com a ajuda de uma produtora de publicidades e cinema,  para poder filmar o exercício e mostrar o trabalho do I.M. 

vamos ver se é possível.

abraços


----------



## iceworld (21 Nov 2008 às 13:14)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> sem duvida um simulacro em grande.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

O alerta de sismo (fictício) já foi dado pelo IM, pelas 16:50h. 
Começa agora todo o exercício do simulacro pelos distritos de Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal.


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2008 às 18:16)

*EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO*


*Instalação dos Postos de Comando Distritais*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

    * Posto de Comando Distrital de Setúbal instalado junto às instalações do Comando Distrital de Operações Socorro às 17h:00m
    * Posto de Comando Distrital de Santarém instalado em Tomar junto às instalações do Comando Distrital de Operações Socorro às 17h:10m
    * Posto de Comando Distrital de Lisboa instalado no Centro Municipal de Protecção Civil em Mafra às 17h:24m

11/21/2008 05:25:00 PM


*Accionamento do CCON*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Presidente ANPC determina accionamento do Centro de Coordenação Operacional Nacional (CCON) e activa o Plano Especial de Emergência de Risco Sísmico da Área Metropolitana (PEERS-AML).
11/21/2008 05:10:00 PM


*Registo de danos*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Vários danos registados em Alenquer (LIS), Samora Correia (SANT), Porto Brandão, Almada (SET) e ainda na cidade de Lisboa
11/21/2008 05:06:00 PM
Quebra de comunicações móveis
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO


*Quebra total de comunicações móveis nos três distritos afectados (Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal).
*11/21/2008 04:52:00 PM
Instalação do CETAC
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Centro Táctico de Comando (CETAC) para gestão operações decorrente do sismo, a instalar-se na Base Aérea Nº1 em Sintra
11/21/2008 04:51:00 PM


*CDOS Lisboa Inoperacional*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Estrutura de Comando Distrital Lisboa irá passar a operar a partir de Mafra (instalações do CMPC)
11/21/2008 04:49:00 PM
Activado o Plano de Risco Sísmico
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Por indicação do Comandante Operacional Nacional foi activado o Plano de Risco Sísmico às 16h:41m.
11/21/2008 04:41:00 PM


*Registo de danos e vítimas*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Segundo informação dos CODIS de Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal existem várias vítimas e avultados danos materiais a registar em diversos pontos naqueles distritos.
11/21/2008 04:33:00 PM


*Activado o Estado de Alerta Laranja*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Por determinação do Comandante operacional Nacional passagem ao estado de alerta LARANJA. Estrutura de comando da ANPC vai operar a partir de instalações alternativas na base Aérea Nº 1 em Sintra.
11/21/2008 04:28:00 PM


*Abalo Sismico 6.7 na escala de Richter*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Às 15h:50 minutos registou-se um Abalo Sismico de 6.7 na escala de Richter, 6 Km SW de Benavente. Este sismo foi sentido pelas populações. aguarda-se mais informação.
11/21/2008 03:51:00 PM


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 13:08)

Como vai decorrendo o exercício depois de uma réplica esta manhã




*Seixal - Setúbal*
*EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO*

No local procede-se à contenção da fuga. Existem vários focos de incêndio. Há um edifício completamente colapsado com vítimas soterradas, desconhecendo-se o número.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 12:32:00 PM


*Lisboa Cidade - Petroquímica*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

INEM solicitou apoio para transporte aéreo para o elevado número de feridos para os hospitais do Norte, com destino ao Porto.

Solicitada apoio às Forças Armadas: há disponibilidade de um C130 com capacidade para transporte de 80 pessoas (incluindo apoio médido a disponibilizar pelo INEM), com um estado prontidão de 2 horas.

Dado que o INEM tem os meios completamente empenhados, a DGS irá accionar 10 médicos e 20 enfermeiros para acompanhar o transporte aéreo das vítimas.

FAP disponibilizam mais um C130 para transporte de feridos para Coimbra. Existe a possibilidade de transporte de ambulâncias no interior da aeronave.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 12:26:00 PM


*Póvoa de Santa Iría - Lisboa*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Na presente ocorrência já se encontra identificado local para instalação de zona de recepção de cadáveres – junto à empresa FBF.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 12:24:00 PM


*Lisboa Cidade - Colombo*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

45 camas disponíveis no hospital da FAP.
Apenas 4 elementos politraumatizados podem ser recebidos por esse hospital.
Não há capacidade para recepção de queimados.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 12:21:00 PM


*Lisboa Cidade - Petroquímica*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Dos 50 feridos queimados que resultaram deste cenário, 10 serão encaminhados para hospitais nacionais e 40 serão evacuados para unidades hospitalares em Espanha.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 12:18:00 PM


*Seixal - Setúbal*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Veículo de Protecção Multiriscos Especial – VMPE da Companhia de Sapadores Bombeiros de Setúbal, a operar no local, já recolheu amostra do produto, tendo a mesma seguido para análise.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 12:15:00 PM


*Seixal - Setúbal*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Encontrados animais em cativeiro: uma gibóia e três aves de rapina.
Brigada de Protecção Ambiental da PSP accionada para o local.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 11:58:00 AM


*Benavente - Santarém*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

1 PMA do INEM no local da ocorrência.
2 técnicos da CM no local.
2 equipas cinotécnicas da GNR (9 homens e 2 cães) serão helitransportadas para o local a partir da Base Aérea de Sintra.
Registo de 25 vítimas.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 11:57:00 AM


*Lisboa Cidade - Colombo*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

Solicitado apoio militar para disponibilização de hospitais militares para acolhimento de feridos pelo facto de os hospitais não terem capacidade de acolhimento.
Publicada por ANPC em 11/22/2008 11:50:00 AM

*Réplica do sismo às 11h15m*
EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO - EXERCÍCIO

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que foi registada réplica do sismo às 11h15m, com magnitude de 3,4 na escala de Richter e epicentro a 6km a SW de Benavente.


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

Só hoje foram 3 sismitos reais em Portugal, só que ninguém disse nada, como sempre. Deviam fazer parte do exercício.


----------

